# Gavels



## wudnhed (Oct 30, 2007)

Well guys, finally finished my gavel and sounding block, what a job[][:0][]

Here are a few lessens I learned while turning something I had never tried before.

1.  DO NOT COMMISSION TO DO SOMETHING YOU HAVE NEVER DONE BEFORE!!!!!!  You need to have a couple under belt before attempting this.

2.  Do Not quote a price until you have done a couple and know about how long it will take and how much work is involved.

3.  Remove your dust mask after you have been bawling and blubbering, you could suffocate.

4.  Don't throw your tools while walking around in circles throwing a hissy fit because something didn't turn quite right.  Please go ask your husband - partner for help.

5.  DO NOT put a fairly large block of uneven ironwood on your lathe without making sure it is majorly secure.  When you turn your lathe on it flies up in the air and while your ducking and running away you get hit in the hand anyway[B)].  I am lucky to only have a bruise & gash that covers the whole top of my hand.

6.  DO NOT come in the house and look in the mirror after bawling.  All you see is a red face with black ironwood dust all over you except where the tears have streamed down your face.  Hmmmmm  maybe I should use that look for a Halloween mask [:0]

I delivered the gavel and sounding block today.  The Mason that asked me to do the job was ecstatic.  He had given me another gavel and block to "duplicate" in size and shape but didn't have to be "exactly" the same.  I felt he gave me way too much credit for doing the job and I was soooooooooo nervous about our meeting when giving it to him.  I hope these pictures turn out, I was in a hurry this a.m.  All in all it was a great learning experience and I'm alive, LOML is alive and we're still married [:X]


----------



## wudnhed (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry the pictures are so crappy, they really were very pretty!

BTW, I'm sitting here drinking a BL and Clamato to celebrate[8D][]


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 30, 2007)

Becca,

The gavel looks great!!!

When our hobbies drive us to tears, that's not FUN!!!
Time to re-evaluate your projects!!!

Another LESSON - Was anything LEARNED????

*Tune in for the continuing saga of "Becca learns to say NO!!!"*

(To someone other than her husband, all women know how to say NO to the hubby!!)


----------



## wudnhed (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh Ed, you know me too well, LOL!  I can't wait to get back to pens Thurs.  Tomorrow I'm not only a witch but will actually look like a witch for granddaughters Halloween carnival.  It will be fun and a welcome relief[}][]


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 30, 2007)

Very nice looking work Becca.  Good to see your work and see you having time to post again.

Mike


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 30, 2007)

Becca,  

I'm glad you survived the experience.  What does not kill us makes us stronger.  Still, I would have liked a photo of your face when you finished the job!


----------



## LEAP (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice job on the gavel, are you taking orders?[}]


----------



## Tubby (Oct 30, 2007)

Becca,

great job on the gavels.  Talk to Don Ward  AKA It's Virgil here on IAP.  He does a gavel pen, maybe he can help if you do anymore)

Ed Jordan
Wichita Falls, TX


----------



## redfishsc (Oct 30, 2007)

I wish I could say I will keep your lessons in mind, but truth be known, I could have spared YOU the agony....[B)][B)][B)]

That is very nice work, btw! Great work!


----------



## Tea Clipper (Oct 30, 2007)

Becca, you did a super job on that gavel, and on short notice too!  I read on the other thread about how this project got dumped on your lap, so it's really great that you were able to see it though.  Despite the minor setbacks you encountered, I'll bet soon enough you'll be laughing about it and saying how it wasn't so bad. 

...
Whoa, sorry gotta go, we just had an earthquake roll through! [:0]


----------



## tipusnr (Oct 31, 2007)

Sorry for the trials you went through but I LOVE your descriptions of the event! Your writing is nearly as creative as your turnings.  It paints pictures in my mind and puts a grin on my face at the same time.  Thanks for making a chilly Ohio morning warmer!


----------



## fiferb (Oct 31, 2007)

Becca,

I have to agree with Bill, thanks for the detailed lessons. I was laughing out loud at the tears washing away the dust.  Nice job on the gavel. Now that you have the experience, sell more!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 31, 2007)

The coves and beads are a bit extreme for my taste. But, the gavels are unique. And, you made them for Masons. Masons are easy to please with anything that is well intentioned. Bottm line: Ye dun gud.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 31, 2007)

Becca, I'm glad you survived the ordeal, but don't be so hard on yourself. He liked them b/c you did a fine job. FWIW though, I think I'm w/Frank on this one. The "beads" almost look too tall to be beads. But they do on the "master" you used as well, so who am I to judge?


----------



## wudnhed (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey guys, my post was made to make you laugh with the visions I put in your heads.  I was laughing at myself as soon as gavel and sounding block were del.  I think the pictures are deceiving, my beads look pointed but they were rounded and not quite that deep.  Weird how cameras and picture angles can deceive you.  Thanks for the encouragement and for looking.  Gotta go put my witches costume on, maybe I'll post a picture later.  Happy Halloween everyone.


----------



## dbriski (Oct 31, 2007)

Looks great Becca.  

Although I have to disagree with one of your statements.  I wouldn't have done 3/4 of the "firsts" if they weren't for commission.  Although, I have a few stipulations and they are mostly friends/family commissions.  Getting paid is a great excuse for me to beable to try something new .


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 1, 2007)

Becca;  Any chance you have some larger pictures you could post in your IAP album?  I'd like to see a little more detail.  The gavel looks great although the style is a bit unusual.  But you gave the customer what he wanted and that is the first rule of commissions.  I don't recall that you mentioned what sort of finish you used?  It must have been a bear to do the final sanding with all of those coves and beads.

Let me add a suggestion if you ever do another one.  I know you didn't have much artistic leeway given that you were making a replica of an existing gavel; but the handle looked a little plain to me.  I think some decorative work on the handle near the head and at the very end would greatly enhance the overall look.

P.S.  I know I still owe you a tutorial.


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Randy, I appreciate any and all suggestions I get from you guys.  Before Mr. Remmingtion gave me the gavel to duplicate I had gotten on the internet and printed out pictures of all kinds of styles that were great looking.  I showed the pictures to him but he knew what he wanted.  I have another gavel head that is just and pretty but I felt would turn out smaller than what he was after.  I will do a more stylish handle on this one and try to post a better picture.  I'm so bad at pictures 

BTW, I used a wipe on poly finished that worked great and really brought out the beauty of the wood.

BBTTWW, I think about the tutorial every once in a while and I know you'll get to it when you have time, no biggie [^]


----------

